# The other / other red meat



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

My wife has a genetic heart problem that runs in the family .

I am also the cook . 

while this is at odds with my Native American back ground , where the men hunt and fish , while the women cook , clean and do all the work , I am just a stand up guy!

So I will let you in on a fantastic low fat meat loaf that will surprise you.
looks like red meat , taste much like red meat.

1 lb Butter Ball ground Turkey breast [ wally world sells it ]
1 can tomato sauce , little bit of ketchup
1 table spoon chili pepper
----some sea salt to taste

mix in a bowl , add as many peppers as you like
Bell peppers are best , however I grow sweet banana peppers year round and put a full pound in this.

1 large yellow onion.

I saute my peppers and onion to reduce the amount of moisture in them.

stir it all together and bake at 325 - 350 for 1+ hours.

looks like beef , and taste great.

this is my Original recipe , you tinker with it. low fat , cholesterol ,/ high protein and vitamins


----------

